# Concealed Trap way Skirted Toilet Installation



## concealed (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought a concealed trap way skirted toilet. It is a little tough to install. Primarily the closet bolts are a pain. Is there any products out there that make this job easier? I heard there were some type of fish hook closet bolts? Any Help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Paul


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Wat brand is it kolar makes one, that comes with plastic bolts and a little plastic tool thers one I. Forget the brand that one comes with a plastic coller that goes over the flange and bolts to floor a#ter uset toilet thers holes on the side in wich u screw toilet to plastic collar in all honesty I ha-e installed a lot of these toilets. Don't really care for them they r dbl flushers


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

